# تعلم الاوتوكاد من الالف الى الياء



## الصقر الحربي (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

اخواني المهندسين ان شاء الله يفيدكـم هذا الملف كثير 
واتمنى ان ينال اعجابكــــم


----------



## الصقر الحربي (18 فبراير 2009)

ارجوااااااااااا الردوددددددد


----------



## medo123 (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي الصقر الحربي على كتاب تعلم الاوتوكاد من الالف الى الياء


----------



## روعه (18 فبراير 2009)

الله يجزيك كل الخير اخي
شكرا اكثير


----------



## رقم صفر (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الصقر الحربي واتمنى تفيدنا بتعلم برامج ثانية ايضا مثل ال 3d max وشكرا لك مرة ثانية عزيزي


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## serag ahmad (20 فبراير 2009)

حلو الكتاب بس مرا قديم اتو 2000
وصلانا 9 بس كمان مشكور على الكتاب الظريف دا


----------



## عماره للابد (20 فبراير 2009)

لك جزيييييييل الشكر وبجد ميرسى كتير على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## ritta99 (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كتير على المعلومات المفيدة .جازاك الله خيرا.


----------



## نادية هاشم (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا" على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## عمرو ريحان (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله يجزيك كل الخير اخي
شكرا اكثير*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## archi_dz (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام 
شكرا جزيلا أكيد أنه يفيدني كمبتدئة 
و أبحث عن دروس اوتوكاد 2009 فرنسية أو عربية 
شكرا


----------



## shosho 515 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا 
انا برده كنت محتاجه اطور نفسى فيه


----------



## seeeda73 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الكتاب بس لو عندك اوتو كاد 2006 يكون افضل


----------



## ammaid_2000 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في مجهودك


----------



## المغربية (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الله ايبارك فيك


----------



## محمود33 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس وكتر خيرك


----------



## Nourainjuba (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا كتير على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## م ابوسامر (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور جداعلى الكتاب


----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (22 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا غالي


----------



## ALRAND (22 يناير 2010)

بوركت وجزيت خيرا


----------



## architect one (22 يناير 2010)

مشكور بارك الله بك


----------



## عدنان الاكحلي (23 يناير 2010)

شكـــــــــــراً جـــــــــــــزيلاً


----------



## فاضى1 (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## ms_toti911 (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا النقل ..


----------



## مسيرة المدينة (27 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووور والله يعطيك العافية 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shadi-ayman (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا كثير يا ابو الشباب


----------



## big-arch (28 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العنيد الأول (30 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ط السيناوني (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الصقر الحربي


----------



## ط السيناوني (30 يناير 2010)

*المساعدة منكم*

البحث عن تعليم الرسم بالاوتوكاد :63:


----------



## هاجس اليمن (9 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششككووووورررررررر


----------



## عمار الشناوى (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الأصيل2008 (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طلال بداح (22 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المجهود 
جاااااري التحميل


----------



## hells angels (23 مارس 2010)

شكلرا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## محمود غربي (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي 
اخواني نعم هو قديم لكن نفس الاساسيات في جميع النسخ والمتعلم المبتدئ دائما يبدئ بالبسيط والمعلم الرباني في الشرع هو الدي يعلم الناس صغار المسائل قبل كبارها
والسلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## شعيب1987 (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ممدوح نشات الخطيب (5 أبريل 2010)

_وين الشرح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


----------



## بسام الشامى (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## halim34 (6 أبريل 2010)

marci


----------



## مهندس صلالة الجديد (1 يوليو 2010)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر يا عزيزي على هذا المجهود


----------



## chouimet (2 يوليو 2010)

*رد*

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## احمدهارون (2 يوليو 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## عادل دسوقي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر حسن اهتمامكم بالاعضاء


----------



## القناص999 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور ( الله يعطيك العافيه )


----------



## الموعد المنتظر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور حيل اخي العزيز وبارك الله بيك وخير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## المهندس شاطر (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدهارون (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
ابحث عن اي مادة تعليمية عن 
autocad p&id 2011
autocad p&id 2011 symbols


----------



## ashraf.morgan (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## قيس الحسني (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سيدرشاد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله يجزيك كل الخير اخي
شكرا اكثير*​


----------



## al_adham99 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع 
الله يوفقك يا رب
:75:


----------



## مجتبى بشرى (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NART2 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmamin (11 مايو 2011)

allah ya barek fik


----------



## علاء يوسف (14 يونيو 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## عثمان البندر (16 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 يونيو 2011)

لك كل الشكر اخي على الملف


----------



## عمر أبو يحيى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

_ألف شكر لك على هذه المشاركة الرائعة _​


----------



## hytham_333 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hytham_333 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## simoabdou (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## butterflya (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً ..


----------



## rex-1 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## مهندس احمد الفارس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية واشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------

